# chain home question



## swanseamale47 (Feb 3, 2011)

Would a WW2 chain home radar location be lightly to have what appears a similar site a few hundred meters away but just out of sight?


----------



## rockhopper (Feb 3, 2011)

There was also the Chain Home Low system so it might be something to so with that. I think there was also a Chain Home Extra Low system.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 3, 2011)

There would be the reserve receiver and transmitters, often underground, but not always.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 3, 2011)

There were quite a few CHL/CHEL sites that had ROTOR sites added to them later. These would be a bunker and mast arrangement. Are you thinking of anywhere specific?
GDZ


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> There would be the reserve receiver and transmitters, often underground, but not always.


Also a secondary Radio Control Room, usually a field or two away, along with emergency genny room.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I do have a particular site in mind, there a a cluster of bulidings together with a few seperated by maybe a few hindred feet, but then about 1 or 2 hundred yards away theres what seems a similar site hidden away (now) in woods.
Thanks for the replies.


----------

